# mic dosn't work

## nykon

Hi forum,

Strange thing, alsa did not find my intel audio card, speaker works:p without alsa but mic completely not. I have made standard alsa configuration via gentoo-docs. Think dosn't work:/  My audio card is:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

```

Best regards,

nykon

----------

## nykon

 *nykon wrote:*   

> Hi forum,
> 
> Strange thing, alsa did not find my intel audio card, speaker works:p without alsa but mic completely not. I have made standard alsa configuration via gentoo-docs. Think dosn't work:/  My audio card is:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Some update here:

The sound card is seen properly (cat /proc/asound/cards):

```

0 [Intel]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

              HDA Intel at 0xf2720000 irq 21

```

Modules are also loaded.

When I make alsaconf, the script did not seen my card:/ The streange think is that the sound is working but mic dosn't work:////// where is the problem?? Any ideas??

----------

## DirtyHairy

Have you checked the mixer settings in alsamixer?

----------

## nykon

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Have you checked the mixer settings in alsamixer?

 

Of course, I have change everything to max value. I do not understand why alsaconf dosn't see my card :/

----------

## GES

what to say?

```
# cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec
```

----------

## nykon

 *GES wrote:*   

> what to say?
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec
> ```
> ...

 

is says:

```

Codec: Realtek ALC269

Codec: Intel IbecPeak HDMI

```

in  the /etc/kernel.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 Ihave already the snd-hda-codec, snd-hda-codec-realtek, snd-hda-codec-hdmi and so on...  :Smile: 

----------

## GES

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt

...

ALC269

======

  basic         Basic preset

  quanta        Quanta FL1

  laptop-amic   Laptops with analog-mic input

  laptop-dmic   Laptops with digital-mic input

  fujitsu       FSC Amilo

  lifebook      Fujitsu Lifebook S6420

  auto          auto-config reading BIOS (default)

...

```

Add /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
options snd-hda-intel model=<Probe the above model parameters>

```

----------

## nykon

Here is my alsa.conf file, I have add the last line (options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu) :

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd-hda-intel model=fujitsu
```

And the same, alsaconf dosn't see my sound card :/

----------

## GES

Your alsa.conf insufficient.

Add the following lines too:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel                                                                                                

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

```

----------

## nykon

 *GES wrote:*   

> Your alsa.conf insufficient.
> 
> Add the following lines too:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. When I make reboot, then alsasound starts. I have got less options in the alsamix, everything is set up to max value. Mix dosn't work, I have pluged in external mix but the same:// Right now I have got lack of ideas. Maybe some extra aliases for sound-servises?

----------

## nykon

 *nykon wrote:*   

>  *GES wrote:*   Your alsa.conf insufficient.
> 
> Add the following lines too:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have add the option:

```

1.options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=ref 

```

Now I have additionaly Mic, Front Mic and Line in, but the Mic works as a speaker :p Theere is some small program to record sound, I use the skype's test service to check settings.

----------

## nykon

PS. I mean that when I touch it it makes a loot of sound:p but it dosn't record anything

----------

